# Alternate play lists game



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The song has to be about the chosen theme _but the theme word cannot be in the song title_

For instance, SAILORS 
the word "sailor" cannot be in the track title but the track is about life on the sea.

Get it?

Since this is more difficult themes change every 5 submissions (not every 10).

Deacon starts:

SAILOR

1 Procol Harum "A Salty Dog"
2 Mountain "Nantucket Sleighride"


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

SAILOR

1 Procol Harum "A Salty Dog"
2 Mountain "Nantucket Sleighride" 
3 Stan Rogers "Barrett's Privateers"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

SAILOR

1 Procol Harum "A Salty Dog"
2 Mountain "Nantucket Sleighride" 
3 Stan Rogers "Barrett's Privateers"
4 Strawbs "Grace darling"
5 Alan Bown "Mutiny"


New theme: Death

1 Euphoria "No me tomorrow"
2 Genesis "Anyway"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

New theme: Death

1 Euphoria "No me tomorrow"
2 Genesis "Anyway"
3 Primordial "To Hell Or The Hangman"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

New theme: Death

1 Euphoria "No me tomorrow"
2 Genesis "Anyway"
3 Primordial "To Hell Or The Hangman"
4 Pink Floyd "Free Four"


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

The mention of the Strawbs brings back some happy memories. I saw them at the Free Trade Hall (since demolished I believe) in Manchester. 'Grave New World' is still one of my top ten favorite albums in the whole wide world.

Anyway, back to business.


New theme: Death

1 Euphoria "No me tomorrow"
2 Genesis "Anyway"
3 Primordial "To Hell Or The Hangman"
4 Pink Floyd "Free Four" 
5 Richard Thompson "1952 Vincent Black Lightning"

New theme: Prison

1 Fairport Convention - "The Cell Song"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

New theme: Prison

1 Fairport Convention - "The Cell Song"
2 Dylan - walls of Red Wing
3 Watersons - Prickle-holly Bush
4 Strawbs - Hangman & the Papist


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

New theme: Prison

1 Fairport Convention - "The Cell Song"
2 Dylan - walls of Red Wing
3 Watersons - Prickle-holly Bush
4 Strawbs - Hangman & the Papist
5 Steve Hackett -cell 151

New theme: the future

1 MacDonald & Giles -Tomorrow's People (okay, in the other game I said "tomorrow" is lame. So how about:Manga Valis - New 
Century)


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

New theme: Prison

1 Fairport Convention - "The Cell Song"
2 Dylan - walls of Red Wing
3 Watersons - Prickle-holly Bush
4 Strawbs - Hangman & the Papist
5 Steve Hackett -cell 151

New theme: the future

1 MacDonald & Giles -Tomorrow's People (okay, in the other game I said "tomorrow" is lame. So how about:Manga Valis - New 
Century)
2 Zager & Evans - in the year 2525


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

New theme: the future

1 MacDonald & Giles -Tomorrow's People (okay, in the other game I said "tomorrow" is lame. So how about:Manga Valis - New 
Century)
2 Zager & Evans - in the year 2525
3 Frank Marino - juggernaut


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

New theme: the future

1 MacDonald & Giles -Tomorrow's People (okay, in the other game I said "tomorrow" is lame. So how about:Manga Valis - New 
Century)
2 Zager & Evans - in the year 2525
3 Frank Marino - juggernaut


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

New theme: the future

1 MacDonald & Giles -Tomorrow's People (okay, in the other game I said "tomorrow" is lame. So how about:Manga Valis - New 
Century)
2 Zager & Evans - in the year 2525
3 Frank Marino - juggernaut
4 Aorta - shape of things to come
5 YES - then




New theme:

Working Class Arschloch 

1/Truth - 6 Oclock Alarm
2/Test Dept. - generous terms
3/ (I save the obvious one for someone else to submit)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

New theme:

Working Class Arschloch 

1/Truth - 6 Oclock Alarm
2/Test Dept. - generous terms
3/ (I save the obvious one for someone else to submit)
4/ Premiata Forneria Marconi - Mr 9-to-5


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

New theme:

Working Class Arschloch 

1/Truth - 6 Oclock Alarm
2/Test Dept. - generous terms
3/ (I save the obvious one for someone else to submit)
4/ Premiata Forneria Marconi - Mr 9-to-5
5/ Mike Rutherford - Smallcreep's Day
6/Kinks - cigar man

New theme:

Greed



1/ Saga - ice nice


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

New theme:

Greed



1/ Saga - ice nice
2/ Buffalo - Shylock
3/ Renaissance - Midas Man


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> New theme:
> 
> Working Class Arschloch
> 
> ...


Is #3 Money For Nothing by Dire Straits?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

No.

I was thinking of John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band bitter track, "Working Class Hero".

But then I realized this is nulling my own thread stipulation.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

No, you weren't looking for heroes.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

New theme:

Greed



1/ Saga - ice nice
2/ Buffalo - Shylock
3/ Renaissance - Midas Man
4/ Agamenon - I Need Money


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Greed



1/ Saga - ice nice
2/ Buffalo - Shylock
3/ Renaissance - Midas Man
4/ Agamenon - I Need Money
5/ Salamander- Possession



new theme:

POLITICS


1/Procol Harum - TV Ceasar


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

POLITICS

1/Procol Harum - TV Caesar
2/Flash & The Pan - Media Man


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

POLITICS

1/Procol Harum - TV Caesar
2/Flash & The Pan - Media Man
3/Rolling Stones - Sweet Neo Con


----------



## Onslow (Apr 11, 2020)

POLITICS

1/Procol Harum - TV Caesar
2/Flash & The Pan - Media Man
3/Rolling Stones - Sweet Neo Con
4/Cream - Politician


----------



## Onslow (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh!
Just realized my mistake.

POLITICS

1/Procol Harum - TV Caesar
2/Flash & The Pan - Media Man
3/Rolling Stones - Sweet Neo Con
4/Floh de Cologne - Profitgeiter


----------



## Onslow (Apr 11, 2020)

POLITICS

1/Procol Harum - TV Caesar
2/Flash & The Pan - Media Man
3/Rolling Stones - Sweet Neo Con
4/Floh de Cologne - Profitgeiter
5/Van der Graaf Generator - every bloody emperor
6/Skelton Crew - we're still free

new theme:

NONSENSE

1/England - parraffinalia


----------



## Onslow (Apr 11, 2020)

NONSENSE

1/England - parraffinalia
2)Gryphon - Fontinental
3)Mikeal Ramel - round-de-loo
4)Wyatt- Alibib
5)Hatfield & The north -fol de rol


----------



## Onslow (Apr 11, 2020)

NONSENSE

1/England - parraffinalia
2)Gryphon - Fontinental
3)Mikeal Ramel - round-de-loo
4)Wyatt- Alibib
5)Hatfield & The north -fol de rol
6)Faust - meadow meal
7)Wakeman -I move on
8)Yezda Urfa - my doc told me I had a doggie head
9)Gong -dynamite/goldilocks


----------



## Onslow (Apr 11, 2020)

NONSENSE

1/England - parraffinalia
2)Gryphon - Fontinental
3)Mikeal Ramel - round-de-loo
4)Wyatt- Alibib
5)Hatfield & The north -fol de rol
6)Faust - meadow meal
7)Wakeman -I move on
8)Yezda Urfa - my doc told me I had a doggie head
9)Gong -dynamite/goldilocks
10) Pillbugs- comburda


----------

